

Software Bundles Don’t Have to be Evil (Just Profitable) - ahoyhere
http://www.dangerouslyawesome.com/2009/05/30/i-just-got-my-masters-in-bundle-dynamics-or-software-bundles-dont-have-to-be-evil/

======
philwelch
"Even funnier, there are now online places where you can buy boxes of
software, have them MAILED to you, and then you can install them."

UPS is always going to have faster throughput than the internet. It's just the
latency that's a killer.

